# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  والي الدين بوغبا

## mosa2000

*المريخ يضم والي الدين بوغبا لغرفته
اليوم 05:22 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / ضم المريخ اليوم رسميا اللاعب والي الدين بوغبا لغرفته تمهيدا لضمه لكشوفات المريخ خلال الساعات المقبلة و ذلك بتوصية من اللجنة الفنية 
من والي الدين بوغبا واين كان يلعب وماهي الوظيفة التي يشغلها
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ي سلااااام وإلى الدين بوغبا لاعب ممتاز والله بلعب ف أهلي شندي لاعب وسط دا الكلام ربنا يتمها
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*نمور دار جعل
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة good-man
					

خبر غير صحيح



نسأل الله أن يكون صحيح
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*راجع الصفحه الرئيسيه لكفر ووتر معاهو البودى جارد البظهر مع ناس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

* 
المعاه ديل ناس المريخ ي جماعه
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*جاء في الاخبار انه اتي للاتحاد العام مع لعيبة اهلي شندي الجدد والتقطت له هذه الصورة 

*

----------


## ابو همام

*صلاح  ادريس    قال  ليكم برمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الصورة الاولى للحارس عصام عبدالحميد. 
التانية صورة ولاء الدين بوجبا في مكاتب الاتحاد جاء مع لاعبي اهلي شندي الجدد وجمهور تصور معه.
اللاعب عقده مستمر وتسجيله في المريخ يحتاج الى مفاوضات مكثفة ولا اعتقد ستنجح في وجود المتعصب الازرق عطا المنان وعبد المهمين .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماتتعشموا في لعيبة الارباب ساريي العقود
                        	*

----------

